
Ask HN: What is a good Google replacement for my parents? - Sytten
I am sure I am not alone with parents that are not too tech savvy, but need to use the basics: calendar, contacts, mail, file storage and photos. Google products are great, but not so much for the privacy. I particularly refuse to let them use Google Photo and Drive for anything sensitive (facial recognition, no thanks). Even my mom found it creepy when google searches lead to related ads on her tablet. I am trying to find an alternative that would an all-in-one solution that meets their (simple) needs and my privacy concerns.<p>Any idea is appreciated!
======
z0mbie42
Hi,

I'm the creator of Bloom[0]. It's a an end to end encrypted Drive, Calendar,
Notes, contacts, Gallery...

Within 1 month I'm about to release the native apps (currently it's only a
webapp, non encrypted), with paying plans. It will be something like 6€ / m
for 100GB, 11€ for 420GB and 21€ for 1TB.

It's also 100% open source[1].

[0] [https://bloom.sh](https://bloom.sh)

[1] [https://gitlab.com/bloom42/bloom](https://gitlab.com/bloom42/bloom)

~~~
Sytten
This is interesting, I will keep an eye out for when the apps are released!
Some questions/nits: \- Products pages like FAQ don't exists (404) \- Where do
you plan to host the servers?

~~~
z0mbie42
Yes, I apologize for the 404 of the FAQ, it's currently moving really fast,
and I have forgot to remove the link till the FAQ is ready.

The data will all be stored in France, in a Scaleway datacenter[0], Maybe with
an offsite encrypted backup on AWS Glacier, but I'm not sure for this one.

[0] [https://scaleway.com](https://scaleway.com)

------
helph67
I have been using Fastmail for many years and suggest that they provide an
excellent service. They offer a free account for users to try them out but by
paying a small fee you get so much more. I have no connection with them other
than being a satisfied client.
[https://www.fastmail.com/](https://www.fastmail.com/)

------
mceachen
Getting your photos and videos swept into one tidy pile, with a fast, fun
website that you host is what I’m building. Read more here:
[https://photostructure.com/about/introducing-
photostructure/](https://photostructure.com/about/introducing-photostructure/)

------
stevenalowe
While Google has many fine products, I don’t think any of them can replace
your parents. :)

~~~
Sytten
Agreed, not the best sentence ever written :)

